# 1st Annual International Mini Scale event



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

​​​This has been in the works for awhile now and is still evolving. Big name sponsor,s coming on board. As everything gets finalized posts will be updated.Just want to start getting the word out.​http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=106837​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ohhh, YEA BABY!  

Im so dialed, you can call me Rolex!
Like my cheaper breathren, I can take a lickin,
and keep on tickin.
Butcha better keep that dude wound up tight!
Im in the mood to do some kickin!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey, I couldnt download the flyer and the rules since I dont have MS word. Can you hook us up?

And from what I can tell so far is that fetted boards will be allowed.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, it says any motor that will fit, and board upgrades are ok? So does this mean I can bring my secret hidden brushless Mini-Z???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Ok, it says any motor that will fit, and board upgrades are ok? So does this mean I can bring my secret hidden brushless Mini-Z???


Not that I knew anything about this advance, , But I think I remember Christian say that in the wide open class, anything goes as long as its within scale. Dont quote me though.

But the flyer can be found on the MiniZforum.

I would LOVE to see a pic of it bro! LOL


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

as long as the car is car is 4 cells/ 1.2v ea. You can run it. No fet limitations on any class- motor being the only limiting factor. Not having any fet rules allows people to run different classes w/ just one car. This is a 1/24 scale race, not mini Z exclusive, to allow other brands/chassis and electronic packages.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I just might have to have the wife watch the store so I can come hit all the boards with my brushless... It is too fast for anything else! I think I might have to put bearings on all edges of the body so I can just stay on the boards like that Tamiya car.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> I just might have to have the wife watch the store so I can come hit all the boards with my brushless... It is too fast for anything else! I think I might have to put bearings on all edges of the body so I can just stay on the boards like that Tamiya car.


lol! I'll drive it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> lol! I'll drive it!


You come out here bro, Ill make sure you have a car to run!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I will let mongo drive the mini z world cup car at this race if he comes... That's how sure I am he won't show up ;P


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Heck I will even go pick him up!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You guys need to make it out for the race. Im thinking we may even BBQ a little sumptin.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Mongo, I have plenty of cars for you to run!

Biff, can he run my XMODS EVO???

But seriously, if you want to run I have plenty of cars.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Mongo, I have plenty of cars for you to run!
> 
> Biff, can he run my XMODS EVO???
> 
> But seriously, if you want to run I have plenty of cars.


John, lets work on the possible for now. Lets get you out here. Later, we'll work on the "IMPOSSIBLE". :slimer:


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe...if my wife distracts his wife, and his wife distracts my wife...nah...

I asked yesterday, so it looks good for me to come down. Gives me an excuse to go see Tony for my Kawada and Schumacher back, I left them on consignment a long time ago.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Dang, I get NO respect....lol


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

No R.E.S.P.E.C.T.. unless you go hack (erm old term for drive I think, or was when I still raced ) in Houston!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I bet I've raced in Houston since you have... lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> I bet I've raced in Houston since you have... lol


Ouch! :slimer:

That be true!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

That does not hurt as bad as living there for five years and only racing six times!!! Sniffle


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> That does not hurt as bad as living there for five years and only racing six times!!! Sniffle


Just like Drew, neither one of yall prolly have "Skills" anyway! Eh eh eh eh!~ :slimer:


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey now, I can be a moving Chicane just like your team Ferrari was last year (and this year)!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Just like Drew, neither one of yall prolly have "Skills" anyway! Eh eh eh eh!~ :slimer:


Thems fightin' words there buddy....lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just moved some cash into my paypal account so I can get some goodies. I plan on running the stocker and will be building up a mod car.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Gary said:


> I just moved some cash into my paypal account so I can get some goodies. I plan on running the stocker and will be building up a mod car.


This changes everything!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Thems fightin' words there buddy....lol


Thank God Im not a chair. :slimer:

See what you can do to make it out for this one bro! Its prolly in the middle of softball season though huh? But everybody out here likes ya and its allways cool when you come on out!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> This changes everything!!


I wish you had some cool pictures with part numbers, and a price so I can do some shopping?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I emailed Kyosho for an updated list, but I guess they are out golfing. I can email you the atomic parts list, it has lots of pretty pictures.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill catch you next time bro. I just ordered some stuff that I need right now. Which brings to a question for Trey.

I saw that they have a Speedy05 with BB now! Are they legal?

And a purdy chassis is coming!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes they are legal. The big boys buy that chassis pull out the gold contacts and mount em in the harder dark grey stock chassis


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No, I mean the Ball Bearing version of the Speedy05?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes the motor is legal. The chassis statement was just info for ya.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dang, I should of ordered the BB version. So the grey chassis is flimsy? It was the only chassis I could find anywhere. Everybody was out of stock on the black ones and even the stockers. I need another chassis for the mod car. Ill order 2 black ones when they get them in.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Trey, Gary, check your PM's, not sure which forum, but I left you some. Hmm, like an easter egg hunt! Ok that was dumb, but so am I


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dunno? Not here, and not on your site!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

RCFILES  I found it...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

What-- where-- when--who! So far we have RCP tracks, Core, Inzane out of Sweden.(Car builder) RcAmerica(waiting on confirmation) Possible Atomic Mods,MiniZracer and RCAmerica. What all this means is excellent support for the event with some really nice prizes and handouts and raffles. We,ll post the final flyer once we,re past all this stuff and get down to racing


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Thank God Im not a chair. :slimer:
> 
> See what you can do to make it out for this one bro! Its prolly in the middle of softball season though huh? But everybody out here likes ya and its allways cool when you come on out!


Better be careful. I might pull a Bobby Bouchet on you and imagine you _are_ a chair. Then I would have to pull out a can of whup ath (in my best Bobby Bouchet voice)...lol


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

mongo88 said:


> Better be careful. I might pull a Bobby Bouchet on you and imagine you _are_ a chair. Then I would have to pull out a can of whup ath (in my best Bobby Bouchet voice)...lol


JEW CAN DUE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

KYOSHO coming on board now...

So we have
RCAMERICA/ KYOSHO/ RCP/ Pro-Z/ INZANE/ CORE/ REFLEX RACING

possibly 

Mini Z Racer/ tiny R/c (same people)
Atomic Mods

This could prove to be a very stacked event as far as handing out prizes is concerned... So make plans and come race!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How about a flyer and the rules Christian?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

flyers were finalized last night. Upon confirmation of the sponsors this week we wil post a new, probably Pdf format file...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo, I'll be in Killeen that weekend for ASA Softball State Championship. As soon as that's over (sun the 25th) I get in a car and drive to Aurora, CO because we have to be there Monday night for ASA Nationals. I have a McLaren Stock car and a Lamborghini Open car. If you want to drive them say the word and I'll get them to you along with chargers, batteries, etc.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And I have 10 packs to share.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> And I have 10 packs to share.


10 packs?? Dang, how many do these little things go thru in a day?? lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well you can get about 30 minutes of finger numbing eye burning fast action run time off a set of batts and they recharge in about 15 minutes. a race pack goes for about 10 bucks so we usually end up with plenty since we,re all use to payin 60 bucks for a race pack. But no more!!!!!!! Dang it there I go again,just can,t answer a question without going into a sales pitch! Forgot to mention race packs for 18ths go for about double that,for those mathmatically impaired thats 20 bucks a pack


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

lmao! thanks for clearing that up....


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Wait you run rechargable batteries??? Dang, I have been use Alkalines!!! AHHHHHH. Jerks, why didn't you tell me sooner, I see who your friends are now!

Mongo, I am building you a brand new car, what body do you want to run?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I found IC3s for $5 so I stocked up!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Mongo, I am building you a brand new car, what body do you want to run?


Dang, you guys trying to guilt me into coming out or what?? lol

I do have to admit, that date might be hard to sell the wife. Our anniversary is the 26th...lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Wait you run rechargable batteries??? Dang, I have been use Alkalines!!! AHHHHHH. Jerks, why didn't you tell me sooner, I see who your friends are now!
> 
> Mongo, I am building you a brand new car, what body do you want to run?


Alkalines!! thats so 2003 man,serious what are alkalines?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Next you are going to tell me the Kyosho Palm-Runner is outdated, get with it man, I will own with my PR....

Plus instead of talking about my lack of R/C sense, we should be working on Mongo, and getting him to this race. Should we start collecting gas money for him, and babysitter money??


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

How about a Male escort for his wife during their aniversary weekend?!?!?

That ought to make her and Mongo happy and there would be no excuse for him not coming! :smile: 

I always get such great ideas!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Are you volunteering Christian?? Might be more than you bargained for... lol


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmmm male escort will make Mongo happy, I will have to remember that idea on his Birthday next year! lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Who is this mongo charactor anyways and do we really want him at this event? I bet that ain,t even his real name. Kinda sound like a trouble maker


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

no, I am NOT volunteering... But we all could chip in! hahaha But LoneSA does have a point, Mongo might want to stay home if that is the case. j/k


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall being a little hard on Mongo aint ya? He's cool! I've known him for many years and have actually seen him before! :slimer:

Whats the scoop on motors? Are we rolling with handouts? 

Got my gold terminal chasis in today.  Ill be doing a make over this weekend and building a whole new car from the ground up!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Who for out thou is this man we call mongo.All I have been able to figure out is he is and old timer from way back when and he lives in a far away land the other side of the great river.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Who for out thou is this man we call mongo.All I have been able to figure out is he is and old timer from way back when and he lives in a far away land the other side of the great river.


He is Dark Helmut! He is Rocky! He has been convicted of "Chair Abuse"


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

we will do handouts for the stock and spec classes. Atomic Standard stock for stock MR02 and prolly PN speedy NM/ fet stock for f1 and awd


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im about to put in my new chassis. Is there something I should do to the servo pot while Im there?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Once a pond a time I called him HACK, or maybe he called me HACK.. Can't remember now, must sleep......z.zz.

Take out the servo pot, it runs by itself without it, might improve your driving! ;P


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Once a pond a time I called him HACK, or maybe he called me HACK.. Can't remember now, must sleep......z.zz.
> 
> Take out the servo pot, it runs by itself without it, might improve your driving! ;P


Yea, were gonna see Sweetpea! :slimer:

Man, this is turning out to be a harder job than I thought. These little cars are hard to work on when you have 4 thumbs and they are fat!  And I found some problems I think. My red wire going from the PCB to the chassis fell off during dissassembly. Its a good thing I have the right iron and a solder sucker. I also dont like the way the wires mount in the chassis. That would seem like a whole lot of resistance and I would guess hardwiring would be better. And thicker wire would be a good idea. (Back to Pay Pal. )

The servo gears feel like poopy. This is the first time I took a MiniZ all the way apart and am sorta hesitant to go too far. Should I get new gears? And the pot! I found this on the MiniZ forum, but I have no clue what it means.

http://www.minizracer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19106&highlight=steering+twitch+fix

Im disspointed that the new chassis didnt come with the spacer that goes under the H plate on the chassis. Mine is toast. I guess I could use some old and broken H plates to shim the H plate at the proper height it should be at, but I dont know the thickness required. 

Im worried mostly about the servo glitch. I cleaned the pot with some D-Natured alky and blew as hard as I could on it. I guess I better bolt the thing up and see what happens. Wish me luck!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Where is Sweetpea anyway, I emailed him a few months ago, but no response.

I will play around with the pot (servo) here at the store and let you know what I discover!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I bet you like playing w/ the pot, huh? 

Biff the wires on the board you don't really have to worry so much about it, they will just make it more difficut to close up when assembling...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CristianTabush said:


> I bet you like playing w/ the pot, huh?
> 
> Biff the wires on the board you don't really have to worry so much about it, they will just make it more difficut to close up when assembling...


I just figured that out. LOL. The hardest part was getting those little parts in that the wires go into, the parts with those little bitty screws in the rear. My old eyes couldnt see that they have a tab thing that goes under a slot thing. And thats the technical term. 

It looks pretty good though. The gunmetal chassis with blue screws, red tie rod and knucks...

Im about to throw some batteries in for a "Smoke" test. Hope I didnt fry the board with static electricity.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its alive! 
Seems ok. A little servo buzz but no glitching with the antenea down. I cleaned the servo pot while I had it tore down, hope that helps.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This thing looks good! Its a totally new car.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Let's see a pic!:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I didnt bring the camera home from work. I could take a pic on Monday.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> He is Dark Helmut! He is Rocky! He has been convicted of "Chair Abuse"


Hey now. I was never convicted. After a plea bargain, all charges were dropped. All I had to do was go to Chair Kickers Anonymous for 6 months and it was all good after that.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

And that chair is still in Therapy, and has scars to this day! You should feel guilty, instead you, you, *sniffle*, secretly abuse chairs at work!! When will it STOP???


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

It is not! I have been back to that track twice since then and we have made our peace. Heck, I even took him to lunch last time. My treat!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

And Im going on 6 years now, chair kicking free...


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Did you see Taylor Hicks on American Idol doing the Mongo impression?? Of course Taylor is such a hack he took two kicks to do the Mongo..


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

He took three tries actually, but whos counting.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Race flyer*

Click the link,save it, fill it out and email it in
http://www.hircr.com/lockedflyerd.dot


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.shopatron.com/product/product_id=KPP15982/166.0

Is this board any good, and will it be legal?

And for some reason, I cant open the flyer.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes the board is legal and is maybe what we will all go to some day and run with core treansponders. Not sure on the flyer I just checked and got it. You can also get on the tracks site hircr.com. Pics are posted workin on vids


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I tried to get Kyosho to send me an FM board, but they said "NO!". But my contact that was here at Kyosho USA is now in Japan, so hopefully I can work a deal while he is there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Yes the board is legal and is maybe what we will all go to some day and run with core treansponders. Not sure on the flyer I just checked and got it. You can also get on the tracks site hircr.com. Pics are posted workin on vids


Thats what I was hoping since were switching over to Core anyway?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

What was the date on this again?? Yeah, Im too lazy to read thru all the posts to find it...lol


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

oh, and Biff. Its Stevie Ray VaughAn... lol



Yeah, Im touchy about that since myine is spelled the same way... heh heh


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not going to CO, but I am going to the RC Pro TX Series Rd 2 in Harlingen, same weekend as the mini event. So, if Darrin or Mongo have enough cajones to actually RUN, my cars are available. And BTW, you spell SRV's name G-O-D. Some people remember where they were when Kennedy was shot, I remember where I was when I heard about SRV.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

June 24th 25th and 26th of fri sat sun. Heres the flyer http://www.hircr.com/lockedflyerd.dot


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I downloaded Adobe Reader and everything else I can find, and I still cant open that file. LOL


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I,m not the guy to figure that out, believe me, but I believe I can run off some copies and have em at the races to make it hassle free


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats the ticket bro!


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

I HAVE the cajones to run, but I don't know if I could look you in the eye when I hand it back to you in pieces.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I downloaded Adobe Reader and everything else I can find, and I still cant open that file. LOL


Its because its in Microsoft Word format - a .dot is a document template in Word.

PD2


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

See if this will work for you Gary

http://www2.propichosting.com/Images/450013414/1.pdf


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrin said:


> See if this will work for you Gary
> 
> http://www2.propichosting.com/Images/450013414/1.pdf


That worked "D". Thanks bro!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Mongo you going?? Running out of time to decide... tick tick


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We,re still working on stuff. Do we have a bunch or worldwide entries,nope. Do we have prizes lined up to make it a killer event for our locals. yep


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I feel kinda lame for missing last weeks racing. But sometimes fishing comes first for me, especially when its been a couple of years since I've been wet.

Were about a month away yall! 

Lets get ready! :spineyes:


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Mongo you going?? Running out of time to decide... tick tick


Still working on it. Got alot of stuff going on right now, making it hard to play at all right now. Looking good right now though.

Drew


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Same here


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Loneranger!!!!
Allright now, I,m trying to get stuff lined up as I write. We will have some very nice prizes no matter what. Give me a call or drop me an email so we can finalize our plans. Time to start posting details to rasie the intrest level a little. [email protected]


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

When is the race again? I am too lazy to lack back at the older posts!  My wife is requesting off from work, and I made reservations under the bridge on IH10, so I am good to go there.

I guess I need to practice, even though I have a Mini-Z track in the store I never drive my cars.. I rebuilt my mod, so it is ready to bash Gary. I quit driving my AWD so that way my diffs do not blow up, or at least will not blow up until the a-main. My stock car is ready for Mongo to hack Gary with, and my Blade CX has the camera ready so I can take overhead...wait I a customer, cool!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

June 24th and 25th Place to crash can be provided


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> When is the race again? I am too lazy to lack back at the older posts!  My wife is requesting off from work, and I made reservations under the bridge on IH10, so I am good to go there.


How much do they charge for that spot under the bridge?? Might be out of my price range... lol


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Whats the schedule for this race? All classes both days or like stock one day and mod the next??


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

All classes both days so yes you could do it in one day. Also depending on entries we may be able to just do it all in one day but that won,t be known until the day of almost. As we get closer we,ll make that call to help with plans.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok, cool.. Might help my chances if I can just do a one day instead of both. Drive up, win, drive home all in one day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall cant hack me from over there! :slimer:


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Yall cant hack me from over there! :slimer:


Oh come on Gary, you've seen me drive. I can hack you from _anywhere_!!! lol


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

My wife is letting me take her Audi, so I wil pick you up. But only if you can unscrew the **** 2x4 that she puts under the pedal when I get to drive! 

And Gary, Mongo got you on that one. Just turn on the Webcam, and I am sure that I can hack you from here. Even with the lag in the picture ) (Might hack everyone else and get banned from Houston, but I bet I can do it)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall are cracking me up!  

Lets do this guys! Just like the PN regional, this is going to be an awsome race with the best drivers in the world. And the BifFsteR! :wink:

Should we kill and BBQ a little sumptin? ~~~```~``~


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Gary said:


> Yall are cracking me up!
> 
> Lets do this guys! Just like the PN regional, this is going to be an awsome race with the *best drivers* in the world. And the BifFsteR! :wink:
> 
> Should we kill and BBQ a little sumptin? ~~~```~``~


Who said they could come??? Now I might have to buy some tires!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whats the handout motors going to be?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We are no longer doing hand out motors due to the unknown amount of entries. We have lowered the cost to enter to compensate. Ck the flyer at hircr.com


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> We are no longer doing hand out motors due to the unknown amount of entries. We have lowered the cost to enter to compensate. Ck the flyer at hircr.com


I dont have "Word" so I cant view the new flyer. Id rather not run handouts anyway. You never know when youll get a dud. LOL The reason I was asking is because Im looking at my motor mounts and realized some stock motors dont have the mounting holes in the can.

Speedy 05 it is! 

Thanks bro!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I can give you word and/or a handout flyer. Come by the shop but call first 7138178035


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have the old flyer but will get with ya on the 17th. Get signed up and everything.


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

The dates on the flyer are the 24th - 26th. I think that it should say the 23rd - 25th??


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Darrin, that would be correct! We'll get on it...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Darrin, did you get a car? I'm racing RC Pro in Harlingen the weekend of this race, so if you or anyone else wants to borrow my cars they're available. Ron raced the red McLaren (non-FET car) last weekend and I think finished 2nd. The Diablo (FET car) is a good car too.


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

I got an M18, and like it so far. That's it in my avatar or whatever you call the picture up there by my name. I am thinking about getting an AWD, but I want to get used to the Xray first. Thanks for the offer, and if I feel froggy, I my just take you up on it and race two classes.


Thanks,
d


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Racing tonight and tomorrow, can't wait! The good news is starting to come in now for our big race next weekend. RCP tracks has been a big help already and again and again with track. Thanks John! Kyosho has come onboard big time with prize help. AWD RTR kit and Autoscales bodies just to name a few things. Funtastical Toys out of San Antonio is giving away a RTR mini z racer as a prize. Thanks John(different John!!!) MiniZracer who has always been there for us is also involved with several Autoscales. Also with the help of RCP we will have a XRAY M18 kit and hop ups for the M18 to offer as prizes. The folks with Core(our timing system) have come thru in a big way with help for our hand out transponders for the event. Joe with ReflexRacing was instrumental in assisting with some of the above items and Reflex will also be bringing in some of their own prizes to be offered. This event is just the first step towards what we believe mini scale racing can be so hang on tight we ain,t done yet !!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Trey check your email!

Also, I have a wide "L" if you need any extra pieces of track. Let me know, if you need I will have to kick Mongo out of the car. You know how much room the track takes up.

MONGO what is the deal you going? Looks like I can only do Saturday, which is weird because we are closed Sunday. But I guess if I want to sleep in the house I need to keep the wife happy. Or clean out the garage so I can sleep there.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

You have a PM over on ********.

Sunday is my anniversary, so if I can make it, its saturday only here too. Ohtherwise, I'll be making room in my garage too...lol


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

mongo88 said:


> You have a PM over on ********.
> 
> Sunday is my anniversary, so if I can make it, its saturday only here too. Ohtherwise, I'll be making room in my garage too...lol


I already started cleaning mine!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Are yall racing or what? :spineyes:


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

How is the rain???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

wet.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

You guys gonna run the track wet or dry?? 






Oh wait, never mind......






lol


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

The real question is, do you need a wet/dry?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, why don't yall give up these tiny cars and get something that's big enough for you old men to see! j/k, wish I could make it but I'm going to burn some nitro down in the valley. Mongo, sent ya a PM.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

My problem is I cannot see very far away, thus the big cars get very blurry!



cjtamu said:


> Man, why don't yall give up these tiny cars and get something that's big enough for you old men to see! j/k, wish I could make it but I'm going to burn some nitro down in the valley. Mongo, sent ya a PM.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

My vision mostly gets blury when I think about what it cost to run the larger scales or maybe its just the sweat in my eyes from standing out in the sun. I,m sorry there I go again talkin bad about others.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok I have 30 degree front and rear radials coming from Kyosho, it looks like they are out of 20 degree..

I also ordered some steering arms for F1 and MR-02, got the MR-02 Readyset, and AWD, a nice shiny new body for my car, and some other bits.

Oh and F1 tires, and a set of rims for my rimless car.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry guys, just cant swing it this weekend. Was hoping I coulod, but our trip this past weekend cost more than we expected so I just cant justify the trip. Hope the race goes well.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Kyosho has not shipped my items yet, GRRRRR.... Are we racing? How is the weather?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

GRRRR is right! And yes we,re racing no matter what. Weather will be an A/C cooled 78 degrees with plenty of light.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is the UPS tracking number, lets keep our fingers crossed. They lost my email so they say! Hmmm... 1ZWR97990200141791

Edit: I am afraid to see if I am paying for the 2nd day shipping, or if they are.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

By the way what classes are we running on Saturday?? I have not signed up for anything yet 

Ack, I need to find my battery straps...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sign up is Sat morn so no worries. With all your help your taken care of there. We,ll be running mini scale SS and mod, F1 SS and 18th SS. You are of course expected to run F1


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> By the way what classes are we running on Saturday?? I have not signed up for anything yet
> 
> Ack, I need to find my battery straps...


Im curious as to what classes are running Sunday!

Most likely I cant make it out Saturday.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Totally depends on the crowds. We won,t strech out to 2 day event if not needed. We will be there Sun anyways so come on out. We,ll run em all and make it fun. i,ve been watching the 24hours of Lemans on tivo all week. I,d love to run a long multi class race on a big track.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Upon further review, I won't be going to Harlingen. Might come run minis though. Trey, what's the deal with the new transponders? Are there loaners with the entries or what? I read the flyer, can you run a FET car in the Stock class? That's what it sounds like. $20/class or was that only when there were going to be handout motors?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Sign up is Sat morn so no worries. With all your help your taken care of there. We,ll be running mini scale SS and mod, F1 SS and 18th SS. You are of course expected to run F1


Cool, I have a shiny new yellow body that needs some rubbin..

Running mutiple cars on a track is FUN, we did that in karting, and us low horsepower boys could best the high power FET karts... It was great fun to have 30 karts on the track at the same time!

Umm, whatelse, oh yeah, does the handout motor have mounting holes? Otherwise I will have to glue it in, my car has the alum rear motor thingy, you know makes it really look like a 1/12th scale pan car.

None of my cars are fet'ed yet, and my brushless car is not ready for the light of day. Still working on where and how to cut the stock board to keep the servo controller, argh! So I might have to drive up on a normal race day to debut that one..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No more handout motors. I posted that awhile back. As we had no way of knowing how many to get. Entry fees were adjusted for this. We will have motors there though in case you need one


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Posted elsewhere by Joe with Reflex Racing

Wow. I'm stunned. If anyone is questioning Kyosho America's support of the Mini-Z racing scene, let this dispel any doubt. Originally, I had requested a few autoscales and MR02 hopup parts, and a chassis set for prizes and giveaways. I thought I was already stretching the limits of Kyosho America's generosity. They came back over the top. Words truly cannot express my gratitude.










1 white Nissan Skyline R34 AWD readyset
1 yellow Lancia Delta Integrale AWD readyset (JUST released...)
1 Mini-Z AWD chassis set
2 black Ferrari 360 Modena autoscales (I haven't even SEEN these yet...)
1 yellow Lamborghini Murcielago autoscale
2 MR02 ball differentials
2 MR02 MM carbon h-plate sets
10 Mini-Z toolkits - perfectly precision cut philips screwdriver (no more stripped screws), wheelnut driver, and 3 hand drills/reamers

Reflex is donating a Motul Fairlady Z, 4 Atomic rear wings and an Atomic M18 spring set.

Needless to say, anyone missing this race will seriously be missing out. Not one, not two, but *THREE Mini-Z AWD will be given away at this event*! Let's race!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow!!

I have the black body, it looks great on the RCP track!  Perfect for hacking Gary because he is not showing up. I need the ball diff, I bent mine beleive it or not! Reminds me of my 12th scale days, oh wait, I was breaking axles back then...

I am going to bring a few parts for sale, nothing big, just some of the usual suspects. And I will have an AWD for sale, we are donating the new Ferrari F430 MR-02 Readyset!

What time do I need to be there on Saturday???

That way I can figure out when I need to leave..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I be posting a tenative schedule on hircr tonight but first heat will be about 10 or 10:30. I,ll be here at 7am at the latest. If I was you I,d hit the road by at least 6am if not earlier but then again I,m an early bird. We should have you home by dark though if that makes it any easier! Look forward to seein you John and I,m still not believeing that Garys not making it. I bet he,s here! Winners aren,t taking home all the loot the racers are!!!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Biff better make it, I am driving all this way to not see him?? Of course, I like seeing you as well Trey.. 

If I leave at 5am that puts me there at 6.7.8am yes, 8am. Plus an hour or so to get lost, so really I should see you guys Sunday at 5pm, maybe. Got to find Biff first..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I-10 into town. Pass Hwy 6, Eldridge, Dairy Ashford exit Wilcrest. Left at Wilcrest, left at dead end, first right about 50 yards from left you just took at dead end. We're 1 mile on the left.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

No offence's but I am going to Houston, not Florida!

If I get lost I am not going to blame it on you, only the person that gave me the directions.. 

Edit: The black Ferrari's were a show only special, so you had to go to RCX I think to get them. But since they have some left they give them out for special occasions. I got mine from Kazu before he went back to Japan, the guy was awesome!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well if you miss Houston for some reason you,ll know you went to far when get to a great big swamp. If you get that far make a u turn and come back thru Houston you,ll still exit Wilcrest but you wont need to make the left at Wilcrest. If this does happen to you you,ll probably still be here in time for the mains. 
Thats kinda cool on the body you,re talking about. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

The black on the black track is nuts, like well, ok.

My Dad decided to come with me, so I wanted to let everyone know he is a bit different. He is a hardcore computer programmer, so he cracks jokes that, well I am sad to say are not jokes. Just ask Mongo if he remembers him.

My Mom was visiting the store and overheard me talking about the race, so she invited him. Thanks Mom!! Since he is my dad, I can say his jokes suck.

He might say things like, wow your car is smaller than mine. Or, how do you roll the windows down in that.

On the good news front, oh and I have to spend six hours in a car with him.. back to the good news, the UPS package is in Dallas and will get here tomorrow!! YAY!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Upon further review, I won't be going to Harlingen. Might come run minis though. Trey, what's the deal with the new transponders? Are there loaners with the entries or what? I read the flyer, can you run a FET car in the Stock class? That's what it sounds like. $20/class or was that only when there were going to be handout motors?


Sorry Chris I missed your post yesterday. No hand out motors now, yes you will get a free transponder to keep for ever and ever, 10 to 15 dollar value on that depending on how nice I,m feeling! Yes you can run fet car in stock just no fet motors. Glad to have you come out


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

No handout motors?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats some good looking stuff! 

Im gonna do my best to make it, but right now it doesnt look good. Im swampped at work, and like an idiot, I have allready used up my 208 hours of vacation, and some favors. I did play a little psyc with him today though. I told him I probably wasnt going to race in the big race anyway. 

I have been humping it all week too!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No handout motors. There was no way for me to know how many to get. So I lowered the entry fee and got handout transponders instead.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If I can get signed up anyway, would I still be able to win the handouts, and get the transponder?

Another question. Friday traffic is really bad there and I ususally take Westheimer home. So stopping by tomarrow to pay my entry is out of the question. (You know what the traffic is like at I10 and beltway 8 )

So, can I paypal someone my $20 tonight? Will that get me in in time?

Even If I cant make the race, which most likely I cant, I would still like to pump up the entries. I bet John will still hack me though. 

Ill stop by after work on Saturday to visit. Prolly around 1:00.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Hack a Biff!

I got the t-shirts made..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Hack a Biff!
> 
> I got the t-shirts made..


Your kidding right?

Ill take 3 XLs.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We,ll see sat at 1pm. You can still race then you know. Yes you,ll get all the benefits but you gotta race even if your a little late. We,ll do the money then. No worries


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Plus there is sunday for the same entry which above everyone you should be there!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> We,ll see sat at 1pm. You can still race then you know. Yes you,ll get all the benefits but you gotta race even if your a little late. We,ll do the money then. No worries


I better pack then!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I am kidding, but it has a *great ring* to it. I am getting ready to open up sponsorships for local drivers in SA, so I think I will call it...

Team...*Hack a Biff!! *To continue the legacy that is.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd like to come out Trey, see how things go. Swamped at work, one of the reasons I'm not going to Harlingen this weekend. If I can get some work done tomorrow and the temperature is OK on the home front I might make it. I still have a FET and a non-FET car. That was my red McLaren goslower raced a couple weeks ago. But since Ron touched it I'm sure I need to completely rebuild it, LOL.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Pictures of the monster at www.hircr.com


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Layout looks fun!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> I am kidding, but it has a *great ring* to it. I am getting ready to open up sponsorships for local drivers in SA, so I think I will call it...
> 
> Team...*Hack a Biff!! *To continue the legacy that is.


I want the T-Shirt! 

Free of course.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I have some iron-transfers, but I am about to load up the cars. All four have been shakendown and are ready to roll.

How do I add "Hack a Biff" to my signature line?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I do not think I can see that far guys! Nice layout!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> I have some iron-transfers, but I am about to load up the cars. All four have been shakendown and are ready to roll.
> 
> How do I add "Hack a Biff" to my signature line?


User cp! Edit sig!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary, where do you come up with these avitars? Every time I long on it is something different. It's pretty cool.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

You guys have fun this weekend! Big races are always a blast! Hope you guys have a lot of good competition with a heaping side of fun!

Hack a Biff! Hack a Biff! Hack a Biff!

GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not gonna make it fellas, sorry. Ended up actually going to the office for about 4 hours yesterday (some vacation day), then went out and got overserved. Wouldn't be up now if the dang dog hadn't started barking to go out. Have fun.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I *"WAS" *going to stop by and check yall out untill I found out my M18 was delivered to my apt. office today. 

Time to break open some bags! :spineyes: I love building new cars.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Gary, where do you come up with these avitars? Every time I long on it is something different. It's pretty cool.


Some of them I make from pics by using a photo re-sizer.

http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx

The rest I steal from other guys on other forums.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary you will be there tomorrow of course, still got lots of prizes to give out. More heats and then the mains, Sun from 7 am till about 2pm. It was a blast today and can,t wait till tomorrow.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, had a lot of fun!! Only 2hrs 20 mins from the shop here in SA. Time to rest, see you soon!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

It was nice to see you again, thanks for everything. Once I get back into website mode we'll get a link up for your mailorder shop. 

We had some good action in that one F1 race. Thats my favorite part of racing. Thats better than winning! 
Ck on some IC3 or better yet the Intellect AAA 750mah.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I will check on the PN racing race, and make some improvements to my AWD. Sorry I could not stay, I really want to race today. Too bad I found my car problems in the last race, otherwise my F1 might have stayed up with yours.

I had to illegally run a mod motor in my MR-02 and it still did not have enough top end speed to keep up with your new stock motors!  Very impressed with the speed of the newer motors!!

I am going to work hard on getting a parking lot series going. For the 18th's and electrics, I am going to shoot for an August date. Will be hot, but between the two buildings usually has a good breeze. I might have to have a money race to get you guys to come down. The surface is concrete, so it is smooth, but there is a valley in the middle which should make the turns interesting.

Let me know when you get the videos up!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally sat down long enough to post pics, and a vid from the IMSR at hircr.com


----------

